# Lucifer vs. the Leviathans



## Blackfire288 (Feb 18, 2013)

How will this end will Lucifer be eaten by Dick Roman or will it end up as S5E19: Where Lucifer crashes the Pegan God party and murders every one? This will be Lucifer in place of Sam and Dean from the end of Season 7.

Bonus Round: He takes on every one at once from True Blood and Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 18, 2013)

Been done like twice, kinda but no matter how hyped up the Leviathans were, Lucifer has way better feats than them. And Team Free Will can go at it with them without dying so...




As for the bonus, what can True Blood and Vampire Diaries do?


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hunteri Heroci said:


> Been done like twice, kinda but no matter how hyped up the Leviathans were, Lucifer has way better feats than them. And Team Free Will can go at it with them without dying so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for showing me those threads, I guess I need to lurk moar. Also didn't that mean all the Archangels vs. the Leviathans? Oh well.
As for the bonus I just added it for the hell of it. Mainly for to see how the so-called bad-ass villains of the two verses would do against Lou.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 18, 2013)

Lucifer would bitch smack all the Leviathans even if they were fused.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 18, 2013)

Lucy manhandles these chumps. Levis have only shown the ability to kill fodder angels, who possess fewer braincells than a functioning retard. Lucifer would just laugh at Dick and dump him in a black hole.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder if Levis can regen from molecular combustion.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 18, 2013)

Blackfire288 said:


> I wonder if Levis can regen from molecular combustion.





That combustion attack destroys an angel's true form. No way they're coming back from that.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 18, 2013)

But it would have been awesome to see Lucifer do that to Dick Roman, right Dick is talking about how him and his people can't die because they are older, than Lucifer snaps his fingers.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 18, 2013)

Nah, he'd just drop them into TvLand to endlessly reenact episodes of the Bill Cosby Show


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 18, 2013)

But that would be Gabriel's idea of fucking with them, Lucifer would probably mind rape them till they go insane then kill them whenever the hell he would feel like it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2013)

Blackfire288 said:


> How will this end will Lucifer be eaten by Dick Roman or will it end up as S5E19: Where Lucifer crashes the Pegan God party and murders every one? This will be Lucifer in place of Sam and Dean from the end of Season 7.
> 
> Bonus Round: He takes on every one at once from True Blood and Vampire Diaries.



honestly? we have absolutely no clue. lucifer definitely has some great feats and powerscaling ( far better than the leviathans) but we have no clue how high up the leviathan power negation goes. we know they could negate angel powers and one shot angels along with their true form but we have no clue if that would work on an archangel, especially a top tier one like lucifer.

the only things we know for sure are:
-Leviathans can eat practically nything, even each other.
- they can negate the powers of angels and even kill their true forms.
- God created purgatory to keep the leviathans sealed up because he feared they would literally eat anything.
- the only 3 things which seem to have actually known something about leviathans were Death ( someone claiming to be older than Go), God himself and the tablets.

in other words, it just isn't enough to go off of.

as for the bonus scenarios, lucifer annihilates them all. at once.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 19, 2013)

The Leviathans killed a bunch of fodder Angels as far as I'm concerned, nevermind the fact that I think them killing Angels was just a bunch of PIS in a last ditch effort to have them live up to their hype. Leviathans are basically extremely strong Shapeshifters that are harder to kill, it was an ability tailor made to kill Angels and it was established that anything older than an Angel can negate their powers due to knowing how they "tick"

Seraphs such as Castiel seemed to have better luck than bog standard Angels so I reckon an Archangel who isn't afraid to make use of his exotic powers will stomp them.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2013)

Hunteri Heroci said:


> The Leviathans killed a bunch of fodder Angels as far as I'm concerned, nevermind the fact that I think them killing Angels was just a bunch of PIS in a last ditch effort to have them live up to their hype. Leviathans are basically extremely strong Shapeshifters that are harder to kill, it was an ability tailor made to kill Angels and it was established that anything older than an Angel can negate their powers due to knowing how they "tick"
> 
> Seraphs such as Castiel seemed to have better luck than bog standard Angels so I reckon an Archangel who isn't afraid to make use of his exotic powers will stomp them.



ehhhhh.... it wasn't really PIS. we were informed by death that God locked them up because they were some OP mother fuckers that could have basically eaten everything so the angel killing just confirms death's analysis.

but like I said, there is just an incredible lack of information here. it's inconclusive :I. this is the type of deal we might possibly see in a future episode or in an interview with Kripke, gamble, singer, etc.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 19, 2013)

Didn't after Dean killed Dick that Crowley said that they were just another monster that was hard to kill. Wouldn't it be kind of questionable whether an angel's power would work on them or not. Hell, I remember Castiel trying to smite one in Purgatory but was interrupted or something.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2013)

Blackfire288 said:


> Didn't after Dean killed Dick that Crowley said that they were just another monster that was hard to kill. Wouldn't it be kind of questionable whether an angel's power would work on them or not. Hell, I remember Castiel trying to smite one in Purgatory but was interrupted or something.



1. yes, he did. Because leviathans were very organizational creatures with the one that became Dick Roman being their leader. without dick around the leviathan organization fell apart.

2. no, we know for a fact that any angel below an archangel is incapable of affecting a leviathan because they tried it on Edgar and failed miserably.

3. I don't recall him attempting to smite them, what I do recall is him trying to teleport himself, Dean and benny somewhere else but he couldn't because leviathans were too close and negating his powers.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shoddragon said:


> 3. I don't recall him attempting to smite them, what I do recall is him trying to teleport himself, Dean and benny somewhere else but he couldn't because leviathans were too close and negating his powers.



During Terra's fight with MX, Xehanort summons sky lightning to attack him
At around 00:27. It was done in a flash back. I guess it wouldn't work anyway


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2013)

Blackfire288 said:


> During Terra's fight with MX, Xehanort summons sky lightning to attack him
> At around 00:27. It was done in a flash back. I guess it wouldn't work anyway




it looks like Cas was attempting to see if somehow his smite would work but it didn't.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fair enough. I thought that he might have thought since Dick was dead that they weren't as powerful as they were.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2013)

Blackfire288 said:


> Fair enough. I thought that he might have thought since Dick was dead that they weren't as powerful as they were.



what? no, all Dick did was organize the leviathans, they weren't magically stronger because he was around.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shoddragon said:


> what? no, all Dick did was organize the leviathans, they weren't magically stronger because he was around.



But you have to admit that Crowley was alot smarter than Dick Roman was.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2013)

Blackfire288 said:


> But you have to admit that Crowley was alot smarter than Dick Roman was.



smarter????????? I'm not sure if I want to use those words. dick used his position of power perfectly to infect the american food supply to make humans fat and lazy and tasty and went as far as to also make this food have side effects that kill all other monsters.

in fact, Dick Roman had crowley by the balls. if he had chosen to do so, he could have killed crowley in the devil's trap. all crowley did was betray the contract he had written, a possible oversight by Dick because maybe he didn't know completely how demon contracts can work since Crowley was the king of hell instead of a generic crossroads demon.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shoddragon said:


> smarter????????? I'm not sure if I want to use those words. dick used his position of power perfectly to infect the american food supply to make humans fat and lazy and tasty and went as far as to also make this food have side effects that kill all other monsters.
> 
> in fact, Dick Roman had crowley by the balls. if he had chosen to do so, he could have killed crowley in the devil's trap. all crowley did was betray the contract he had written, a possible oversight by Dick because maybe he didn't know completely how demon contracts can work since Crowley was the king of hell instead of a generic crossroads demon.



Dick never seemed that intelligent to me. Yeah, he infected the US by the food supply by other Leviathans. Then he uses a devil's trap to talk to Crowley after he flat out insulted him and the entire demon race as "gold digging whores," he only seemed smart from his resources. Otherwise for a villain he seemed the dumbest in the series if you ask me. Constantly outsmarted by the Winchester by multiple occasions. Seriously, why would you try and make a deal with someone that you just insulted. He actually finds out how they can die and goes to Crowley to give him fake blood from a fodder.


----------



## Poxbox (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't think the Leviathans' general intelligence is in question here. They did not rush their agenda and it was a nice plan. But they have always been extremely overconfident. This has repeatedly made them blind to actual threats coming their way.

Crowley is definitely more cautious and better at concealing his plans.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 19, 2013)

Poxbox said:


> Crowley is definitely more cautious and better at concealing his plans.



Part of what I meant when I said Crowley is smarter.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2013)

that's why I said "smarter' isn't exactly the word I'd use. more cautious? sure. crowley takes that in spades.

but smarter isn't really valid here. Dick managed to do what noone had done before, and that's kill Bobby fucking Singer. in fact, that one leviathan nearly killed the winchesters in that surprise attack during the witches episode: they would have been over if Don didn't come and disable the leviathan.

even crowley hadn't managed to do something like that. pride and oversight was dick's problem. that and in some cases, sheer fucking luck.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 20, 2013)

Speaking of which it doesn't make a whole alot of since if a 800 year old witch can take out a Leviathan with a low-level spell(I'm assuming its low-level). Yet an angel cant do shit to them, despite angels>demons(in which witches usually get their power from). Also you said Dick had did something no one else had done which was kill Bobby Singer. Sorry, but do you not remember when Lucifer fucking snapped his neck like a twig with his TK. Like I said before why the hell try to make a deal with a demon that you clearly insulted in his face, and then lol about it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 20, 2013)

Blackfire288 said:


> Speaking of which it doesn't make a whole alot of since if a 800 year old witch can take out a Leviathan with a low-level spell(I'm assuming its low-level). Yet an angel cant do shit to them, despite angels>demons(in which witches usually get their power from). Also you said Dick had did something no one else had done which was kill Bobby Singer. Sorry, but do you not remember when Lucifer fucking snapped his neck like a twig with his TK. Like I said before why the hell try to make a deal with a demon that you clearly insulted in his face, and then lol about it.



1. "rock beats scissor.... leviathan beats angel".  the spell was capable of rendering the host of the leviathan nullified for a bit. the thing with angels is that leviathans can specifically negate their powers. if you've noticed, leviathans can be harmed by borax, slapped around by ghosts ( Bobby is a great example) and other such things. it isn't a flat out relation of power like you think, the rock paper scissor argument edgar brought up makes more sense.

2. that isn't a fair example considering bobby was killed by the second strongest archangel in fucking existence .  dick did it with intelligent and skill. that's more important when trying to argue crowley is more intelligent than dick.

3. he made a deal with crowley because it was a quick, easy way to make sure the winchesters get fake blood. the premise was that the winchesters would fail if they somehow got crowley's real blood so that crowley could be punished for his actions. crowley banked on the winchesters succeeding in killing dick, which wound up being what happened because castiel helped out.


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoddragon said:


> 2. that isn't a fair example considering bobby was killed by the second strongest archangel in fucking existence .  dick did it with intelligent and skill. that's more important when trying to argue crowley is more intelligent than dick.




 All Dick did was shoot him in the head when they were trying to escape. How the fuck is that intelligent? You brought it up yourself saying that Dick was so smart that he killed Bobby Singer, in which you claimed nobody else had ever done. Why the hell do you think I brought up Lucifer killing him.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 20, 2013)

Blackfire288 said:


> All Dick did was shoot him in the head when they were trying to escape. How the fuck is that intelligent? You brought it up yourself saying that Dick was so smart that he killed Bobby Singer, in which you claimed nobody else had ever done. Why the hell do you think I brought up Lucifer killing him.



1. it's intelligent because instead of trying to waste shots on taking down the van or shoot sam or dean, Dick Roman used his head: he aimed specifically at bobby, knowing he had gotten information from dick's plans and used his gun skills to shoot him straight in the head.

2. Lucifer didn't kill Bobby out of intelligence, he killed bobby because he was annoying: bobby was shooting him with his revolver and that just pissed Lucy off.

3. because you misunderstood my point? Dick knew that bobby was important to the winchesters so he offed him. Dick also used his network to eventually get and immediately kill Frank as soon as they had the chance. he used Charlie as soon as he found out about her skill in an attempt to get frank's drive open with files and such.

but anyway, this thread itself can't be answered. we don't know how leviathans and archangels interact.


----------

